# meet Rose, the BETTA I was forced to take care of...



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

my dad bought me another betta. a female. (it was at this place in a sorority tank!) I named her Rose... and I had to put her in the 5g due to my dad being a (pardon my language) idiot! :evil: everytime I put Rose in the 1g, my dad put her back in the 5g... I have no idea what to do and the 2 bettas simply ignore each other... also, do you mind if you tell me what tail type Rose is?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cambodian halfmoon? Or just a veiltail with shorter fins. If she flared you could tell xD Looks like my crowntail! 

I would divide the tank. Don't care if they ignore each other it's asking for trouble. I never trust them all that much xD They are unpredictable like Albertan weather (teehee). Easy as craft mesh, and something to clip it to the sides so they cannot wander through.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Cambodian halfmoon? Or just a veiltail with shorter fins. If she flared you could tell xD Looks like my crowntail!
> 
> I would divide the tank. Don't care if they ignore each other it's asking for trouble. I never trust them all that much xD They are unpredictable like Albertan weather (teehee). Easy as craft mesh, and something to clip it to the sides so they cannot wander through.


Okay, I'll try to make her flare with a mirror. And I already know how to make a divider. I just need to find the supplies I need...


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Why, exactly, does he keep moving her?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You should remind him of quarantine procedures.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Why, exactly, does he keep moving her?


I'm interested to find out to.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Why, exactly, does he keep moving her?


cause he thinks Rose will "die from lonliness"... he doesn't know the other fish we got on this holiday were dying from AMMONIA


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> You should remind him of quarantine procedures.


He doesn't know the word "quarentine" but i'll explain it to him later... I guess


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Your dad should maybe be directed to this site.. I remember you from other threads..

Are they at least separated by a divider? You can't do a sorority in less than 10g and you need more than 2 fish too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All else fails to prolong serious injury... Stuff that tank as full as you possibly can with soft plants and even live plants if you can. That will keep them somewhat safe until there is a divider placed in there.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

callistra said:


> Your dad should maybe be directed to this site.. I remember you from other threads..
> 
> Are they at least separated by a divider? You can't do a sorority in less than 10g and you need more than 2 fish too.


Yea, my dad being on the computer all the time has made him... a little crazy.

also, no about the divider thing. My dad says the fish are fine without one... he's more than a LITTLE crazy...

also I have 11 fish in my 5g @[email protected]

4 danios
3 tetras
2 guppies
and 2 bettas...

I don't think I can handle another fish!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> All else fails to prolong serious injury... Stuff that tank as full as you possibly can with soft plants and even live plants if you can. That will keep them somewhat safe until there is a divider placed in there.


Plants? Like silk plants and stuff? My dad is really stressing me with all these fish!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You should also point that out


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> You should also point that out


point what out?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That you're stressed.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> That you're stressed.


I gave him the link to this page


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

11 fish in a 5 gallon? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOUR PARENTS! Time after time there has been nothing but trouble. Sorry but you'll have to clean the tank every day because that tank is literally stocked four times as much as t should be... The fish will kill each other if the ammonia doesn't first. I think yor parents need someone to knock on their head, and tell them what's what. -.- I don't even care if I'm being rude anymore people like that should not be allowed to buy pets. Of any sort.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Good idea


He... completely ignored it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Tell him it is stressing you out that he is making you keep all these fish.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> 11 fish in a 5 gallon? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOUR PARENTS! Time after time there has been nothing but trouble. Sorry but you'll have to clean the tank every day because that tank is literally stocked four times as much as t should be... The fish will kill each other if the ammonia doesn't first. I think yor parents need someone to knock on their head, and tell them what's what. -.- I don't even care if I'm being rude anymore people like that should not be allowed to buy pets. Of any sort.


Don't worry, no offense taken...

and I feel stressed and overwhelmed! I can't handle 11 fish! it's too hard! I should possibly sell them... even if my parents say no, I'M SO DOING IT. (and maybe I'll keep Rose in the 1 gallon. I can handle 2 fish for sure)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Tell him it is stressing you out that he is making you keep all these fish.


he says they are all okay together. I so disagree! there's nipping tails and fins! I'm gonna sell some fish...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a good idea. Goodluck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it's YOUR tank, and YOU'RE the one who has to clean it. Tell your dad that you do NOT want anymore fish, and if he brings you any, you'll give them away. It's your prerogative on how stocked you want your tanks to be.

And even so, let him know that he shouldn't be getting fish if he's just going to shuck them off onto you! That's not fair to you at all! And who knows where it'll end up from fish? My mom used to saddle me with her GOATS, CHICKENS, and TURKEYS!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

why not buy another 5 gal tank, and put them next to each other. then no one will "die of loneliness" Your Dad will be happy, You will be less stressed. it's only 2 tanks, and the fish you have that you keep can be divided between the 2. might keep peace in the household. Your Dad is probably trying to be nice to you (i hope) getting you the fish.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> why not buy another 5 gal tank, and put them next to each other. then no one will "die of loneliness" Your Dad will be happy, You will be less stressed. it's only 2 tanks, and the fish you have that you keep can be divided between the 2. might keep peace in the household. Your Dad is probably trying to be nice to you (i hope) getting you the fish.


If I do, then I have to pay with my own money. I think i have about $5 and my mom owes me $20 every month. but I'm sure I want to sell some of my fish first...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks for all the "good luck"ing. I'll post an ad in the bulliton board in my apt.'s mail room  if that won't work, I'll advertise somewhere else


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> it's YOUR tank, and YOU'RE the one who has to clean it. Tell your dad that you do NOT want anymore fish, and if he brings you any, you'll give them away. It's your prerogative on how stocked you want your tanks to be.
> 
> And even so, let him know that he shouldn't be getting fish if he's just going to shuck them off onto you! That's not fair to you at all! And who knows where it'll end up from fish? My mom used to saddle me with her GOATS, CHICKENS, and TURKEYS!


I agree with this 100%!!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

okay. I'll sell, then refuse fish :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, that is a good idea. IF you, and only YOU want another fish, then you make that apparent and say you only want THAT fish and NO OTHER fish otherwise you'll give it away again. They want to waste their money on fish for other people, they can go ahead :lol:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not allowed to sell fish. However, I'll try to do it... in secret


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Just give them away. Ask around school. Sneak the fish to their house, or something after an excuse of "going to the park/friend's house". I find it stupid you have to sneak around, but it has to be done. Some times, it is best


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Just give them away. Ask around school. Sneak the fish to their house, or something after an excuse of "going to the park/friend's house". I find it stupid you have to sneak around, but it has to be done. Some times, it is best


okay. I'm sick right now, so I'll probably do that when I get better :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are sick. 

I know this may not be a great option... but if you are unable to rehome the fish, or even get them to a fish store... Euthanasia (as a very LAST resort, ONLY to use IF there is NO other way including another tank, rehoming, pet/fish store, etc etc etc) may be needed. The fish are suffering from super overload of ammonia as it is, plus everyone is stressing everyone out. Otherwise I fear an outbreak of columnaris or ich or BOTH will be at hand...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Sorry to hear that you are sick.
> 
> I know this may not be a great option... but if you are unable to rehome the fish, or even get them to a fish store... Euthanasia (as a very LAST resort, ONLY to use IF there is NO other way including another tank, rehoming, pet/fish store, etc etc etc) may be needed. The fish are suffering from super overload of ammonia as it is, plus everyone is stressing everyone out. Otherwise I fear an outbreak of columnaris or ich or BOTH will be at hand...


okay... I'll try to sneak out some fish today... if I can find my fish net :-?

also, isn't columnaris deadly?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, columnaris is caused from bad water quality and stress that has the immu system crash. It's highly contagious, and can wipe out a healthy tank in days or weeks. I've seen the starts and the endings of columnaris. Not pretty...

Is there anyone on here that is in your area perhaps? Put up an ad on here.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder what is up with some parents. Many many fish keepers are under 18. They are very connected emotionally to their pets and often have tons of knowledge regarding pet care thanks to the internet. Threatening to "flush fish down the toilet" or putting kids in unworkable situations is becoming much too common. C'mon parents get educated or at least start listening to kids who often know a heckofalot more than given credit. BTW I am a parent and my kids are way smarter than I am for sure.


----------

